# One of a kind Citica, thanks Dipsay



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I had a little paint left over from a rod building project and wanted to try this out. It's a CI200 that had seen better days. A friend of mine let me experiment on it instead of ruining something new, thanks Blake. Stripped it down to where no two pieces were touching and did the body work. Then 3 stage custom paint job. Black base, red to gold Kameleon color shift, then clear. All paint was House of Kolor sprayed with an airbrush. Found a few parts that needed to be replaced and Dipsay was nice enough to give me some phone time for some advice. Thanks Dip!!

My photo skills suck, doesn't do it justice. It shines like its still wet. Color is supposed to be red to gold, but there's much more. Have to see it to believe it.

By the way, there is fantastic information in this forum.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like it came out good.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Sweet Brotha!!!!!! House of color is some pretty cool stuff! The company I work for (Valspar) actually owns them. I got to go visit them a few years back up in Dallas. Pretty cool set up. It was great talking to ya and good job my man!..Dip


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Gotta agree that looks really sweet! 

-hook


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW! Now thats a good job!


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Now for some more line!..........:wink: Nice paint job!


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

nice reel and all but wth hapened to your hand??


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments guys!! Well, King, I lost focus for about a milli-second while running my table saw. Actually dipped my hand down on to the blade after I picked up the wood I had just cut. I've cut thousands of board feet of lumber and it still happened. It wasn't the first time I used the saw, but it was the last. Been two years now.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Gives me goose bumps thinking about the sound it must of made. Glad you have a pretty decent hand left.


----------



## King Ding-A-Ling (May 28, 2010)

jaycook said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys!! Well, King, I lost focus for about a milli-second while running my table saw. Actually dipped my hand down on to the blade after I picked up the wood I had just cut. I've cut thousands of board feet of lumber and it still happened. It wasn't the first time I used the saw, but it was the last. Been two years now.


dang, thanks for sharing. good luck on your road to recovery... and props for the doing your reel one handed :cheers:


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Bustintops, you know what it sounds like when a board gets a little bound up in a blade and it ends up knocking a little chunk out, sort of a little gong sound? That was what it sounded like. For about a second, I didn't know it happened.

King, Thanks. The fingers SUCK on that hand but it doesn't slow me down much, and I don't really miss the pinky. I keep that pic in front of me quite a bit to remind me how lucky I am. It looks 100x better now.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Very nice paint!


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Jay, 
I had a accident on a tablesaw about 7 years ago, just a scratch compared to yours, I look at my three fingers every morning and night thinking just how lucky I was that day.

Paint job is too cool looking


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

A gong...............you nailed it. That sound is worse than the pain I think. Kind of like the needle going in to numb the pain you already have. 

Either way, an old 200 with that good of a paint job will either .............1 catch more fish ...........or 2 ............look dam1 good. :cheers:


----------

